# what kind of skilled jobs that are in demand in canada?



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

we're going to canada in 8 months and I just want to know what are the jobs that are in demand in canada?

I'm planning to take barista and housekeeping........


----------



## joicelmabrey (Jun 21, 2010)

kyokushin723 said:


> we're going to canada in 8 months and I just want to know what are the jobs that are in demand in canada?
> 
> I'm planning to take barista and housekeeping........


bro how you apply? you have relatives there? maybe you can help me... coz i really want to migrate in canada with my family....

please help me bro..
God Bless


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kyokushin723 said:


> we're going to canada in 8 months and I just want to know what are the jobs that are in demand in canada?
> 
> I'm planning to take barista and housekeeping........


Are you coming as a visitor or do you have visas?


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Is IT in strong demand in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

back2basic said:


> Is IT in strong demand in Canada?


Certain parts of IT are in demand.


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Certain parts of IT are in demand.


As I am currently doing a home distance learning course in IT Support and already achieved A+ Certification with CompTia, I am due to move onto MCDST.

Can you please tell me what types of IT jobs are in demand?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

back2basic said:


> As I am currently doing a home distance learning course in IT Support and already achieved A+ Certification with CompTia, I am due to move onto MCDST.
> 
> Can you please tell me what types of IT jobs are in demand?


Computer and Information Systems Managers.


----------



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

joicelmabrey said:


> bro how you apply? you have relatives there? maybe you can help me... coz i really want to migrate in canada with my family....
> 
> please help me bro..
> God Bless



man have you tried fix marriage?
i've been sponsored by a friend of ours,8 months processing time


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kyokushin723 said:


> man have you tried fix marriage?
> i've been sponsored by a friend of ours,8 months processing time


You should know that MOC (Marriages of Convenience) are illegal under Canadian law.


----------



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You should know that MOC (Marriages of Convenience) are illegal under Canadian law.




no,mine is not fix marriage..

i was sponsored by a friend.


----------

